# Glastonbury - Anyone going?



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

I've spent the weekend loading up with all the essentials

Wellies, waterproofs and beer!

Just wondered if there is anyone else from MHF heading there this year?

David


----------



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Glastonbury*

Hi David,
My wife and i are heading down on Thursday with another couple. It is my first time and i am looking forward to it. Just been to fill up with essentials (beer, wine, hangover cures etc).
We are travelling down from Carlisle so hopefully we can make it without the usual traffic hold-ups i encounter when venturing down south.

We are in a 1992 hymer s555 if anyone wants to pop by for a beer and a crack!

Allan   8)


----------



## nick911 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey guys

Im going with the misses and my 14month old boy, he cant wait to see Bruce Springsteen   .

Cheers
Nick

talbot kontiki


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be working there again this year. I drive for an agency (for a little extra you understand) and every year i am booked to drive the Water tankers on to the site to keep the great unwashed clean! :lol: :lol: 

I will working nights from Thursday - Sunday so if you see a big tanker up by Worthy Farm it could well be me! :wink: 

Keith


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes we'll be there Wed evening.

Forecast looking OKish. Not looking forward to the 'hill of death'.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll be there with my son. We're leaving Wednesday late afternoon from the North West, hioing to be on site by 9 ish fingers crossed.


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm aiming to get there for late wednesday morning - heading off from mine at about 4am - should take me about 6 hours in total.

Previous years I've left early evening and arrived at about midnight - normally straight in...but fancy the extra day this time as there was so much I missed last year.

Hearing conflicting news on the weather - sunny wednesday & thurs - poss chance of rain on the friday.

David


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Glastonbury*



al3674 said:


> Hi David,
> My wife and i are heading down on Thursday with another couple. It is my first time and i am looking forward to it. Just been to fill up with essentials (beer, wine, hangover cures etc).
> We are travelling down from Carlisle so hopefully we can make it without the usual traffic hold-ups i encounter when venturing down south.
> 
> ...


Its an incredible festival - I go every year.

My tip is take some extra water if you can - there are water taps on site - but the queues are huge and last year you could ony fit very small water carriers under the taps - probably just enough for a washing up bowl!

I take a spare 40L water carrier - which I fill before I head off. Its great to be able to have a shower on the sunday - knowing that the vast majority havent had a wash for 5 days!!!

David


----------



## 119835 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Glastonbury, Hell Yes*

First time out in the new Motorhome, Passed my LGV two weeks ago at 1000.00 pounds but well worth the training. JLD Driver Training great company and great pass rates for anyone interested, based in Banbury, Oxfordshire. We are 3 New Zealanders and 1 Fin. Looking forward to the whole weekend. Enjoy.


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

I'm not going, but those that are, my tip is a young band called "Dead Like Harry" ...fantastic IMHO, we met them initially on a tour supporting Strawbs. From Sheffield, and playing on Fri 26th June - Glastonbury, (Queen's Head Stage)- 2.30

Check out their music


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

*Is this the most expensive pitch in England?*

"Space for a Motor home is £850 +vat (power and water supplied)." :roll:

http://www.flyglastonbury.com/trailers.html

SD


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

504329lt said:


> Yes we'll be there Wed evening.
> 
> Forecast looking OKish. Not looking forward to the 'hill of death'.


What is the hill of death, it sounds awful and Im frightened already 8O 8O 8O


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

bonnieboo said:


> 504329lt said:
> 
> 
> > Yes we'll be there Wed evening.
> ...


I think bonnieboo is referring to the steep hill down to the security gates from the campervan fields (you have to go up/down it every day to access the main site)

When it gets wet (which is often) it becomes the world largest muddy slide.

David


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

bonnieboo said:


> 504329lt said:
> 
> 
> > Yes we'll be there Wed evening.
> ...


Yes, it's the steep hill from the gate to the campervan field. It' not really that bad and you do have the bonus that the campervan field is on high ground so does not get as muddy as down in the valley.

Have a good weekend and don't miss The Specials. We saw them in Sheffield recently and they were brilliant.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Glasto 09*

Well - I'm not going but my #1 Daughter is, and so is the van - but not together... (It's a hire - the first - but based on the amount of prep required - might well be the last)

She has just about forgiven me - to the point where I was presented - at the Woodbridge beer Fest - as a 60th birthday pressie - totally unexpected and tear inducing - with a pair of Springsten tickets - for Hyde Park on the Sunday...

Isn't family wonderful??

Yaay - the Boss is the Boss

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Got roped into going for the first time by my wife and daughter!
What I am wondering is how you get on with dumping waste water?
We are only really geared up for French drain pads, but what am I going to need there? Anyone?!!!

Mark


----------



## Outhouse (May 16, 2009)

Im not going but my Ambulance may make an appearance - look out for this wonderful band. New album out this month and tipped for Mercury award. If you see my (cannae miss it) Ambulance or the band say hello from Rab.

http://www.myspace.com/brokenrecordsedinburgh


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

mark_2cv said:


> Got roped into going for the first time by my wife and daughter!
> What I am wondering is how you get on with dumping waste water?
> We are only really geared up for French drain pads, but what am I going to need there? Anyone?!!!
> 
> Mark


I take a waste hog with me - and empty into that - they do have disposal point on site (not the sort you can drive over though)

Other than that a bucket should do the trick!

Have a great time!!

David


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

mark_2cv said:


> Got roped into going for the first time by my wife and daughter!
> What I am wondering is how you get on with dumping waste water?
> We are only really geared up for French drain pads, but what am I going to need there? Anyone?!!!
> 
> Mark


Just collect it in a bowl / bucket and sling it in the hedge. Note I mean waste water NOT toilet waste. Toilet waste can be poured into large (stinking) disposal conatiners.

Do not pitch up near these containers as you will regret it, especially if hot!

Have a good time.


----------

